
Test&Code 30: Legacy Code with M. Scott Ford - variedthoughts
http://testandcode.com/30
======
variedthoughts
M. Scott Ford is the founder and chief code whisperer at Corgibytes, a company
focused on helping other companies with legacy code.

Topics include:

* How M. Scott Ford got into forming a company that works on legacy code. * Technical debt * Process debt * Software testing * The testing pyramid * iterative development * kanban * readable code and readable test code

